# Some interesting hoppers



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

Check out these hoppers I found online.
Interesting. :biggrin:


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

:0


----------



## 85REGAL (Sep 29, 2002)

:uh: what country is that car from? whoa


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

:biggrin: :ugh:


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

Not Sure but the second pic is the best... That dude is killin it! :biggrin:


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

:rofl:


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)




----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

:ugh: :uh:


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

:cheesy:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

defenetly uk or somewhere out there nice


----------



## travieso1967 (Jul 24, 2005)

there from germany i remember the pizza truck from an article in LRM


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

Yeah I think you are correct on that.


----------



## E (Mar 26, 2005)

CRAZY ASS SHIT.


----------



## travieso1967 (Jul 24, 2005)

shit that blue one has enough chain on it to use with a boat anchor


----------



## travieso1967 (Jul 24, 2005)

tight though but damn that's a lot of chain


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

no doubt .. :biggrin:


----------



## SQUASH (Jan 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s_@Dec 26 2005, 08:16 PM~4488460
> *Not Sure but the second pic is the best... That dude is killin it!    :biggrin:
> *


THAT RIVIERA AINT REAL I MIGHT BE DRUNK BUT YOU AINT SLIPPIN THAT PAST ME.PHOTOSHOP


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

It was on the same website.. I thought it was photoshop too.


----------



## travieso1967 (Jul 24, 2005)

if that rivi is a photoshop... then they used some program that is better that what everyone else uses.......


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

Here are some more pix of it..

Same website.

Must be real!


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

:0


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## travieso1967 (Jul 24, 2005)

that rivi looks really fuk'n tight .... but not as a hopper with those big ballr rims and shit..... you's think he was from florida or something........ no offense to anyone out there but that's the only place I seen that does that shit to low low's


----------



## Tuna_Sammich (Aug 27, 2003)

thats from the German show called masters of lowriding or some shit, ask Fabian or joost, they were there


----------



## ryderz (Apr 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s_@Dec 26 2005, 08:15 PM~4488452
> *:biggrin:  :ugh:
> *


is that pat burke lmao :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ryderz (Apr 1, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

:0


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

:uh: :0


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)




----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

:cheesy:


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)




----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

:uh:


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

I would like to see this contraption in action! :biggrin:


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

:cheesy: check out the switch hitter


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

:cheesy:


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)




----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## KREWL-TEE-2003 (Aug 12, 2005)

YO THOSE SOME COOL ASS PICS.......A LIL OUT THE ORDINARY..I LIKES DATTT!


----------



## AndrewH (Dec 12, 2002)

MIS-REPRESENTIN' TO DAS FULLEST

that fuckered rivi changes wheels pretty damn fast.


----------



## jtheshowstoppper (Oct 4, 2004)

they must not believe in spokes in the uk


----------



## G_body_Jon (Dec 1, 2005)

LOL


----------



## UNIDOS (Jan 27, 2004)




----------



## Joker808 (May 29, 2002)

i maybe wrong..but i think this show was in denmark a few years ago... alot of odd people


----------



## TAIB (Oct 23, 2005)

THERS ALLMOST NON SPOKE RIMS IN EUROPE
IN ISRAEL THERS NON N FROM WHAT IVE SEEN IN OTHER EUROPEAN COUNTRYS THERS NON


----------



## TAIB (Oct 23, 2005)

IF U BUY AN OLD REGAL OR CAPRICE U GET IT WITH AN OLD UGLY SPOKE RIMS WICH CAME FROM THE COMPANY


----------



## Tilburglowridaz (Mar 21, 2005)

I hate that piece of crap, stupid germans, thats not lowriding, thats bulshitt. im ashame that we live next to there country. :angry:


----------



## GOOT (Feb 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Tilburglowridaz_@Dec 27 2005, 06:46 AM~4490209
> *I hate that piece of crap, stupid germans,  thats not lowriding, thats bulshitt. im ashame that we live next to there country.  :angry:
> *


Not all germans ride out like that.
:buttkick: :twak:


----------



## Tilburglowridaz (Mar 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHIPPIN 64_@Dec 27 2005, 03:40 PM~4490558
> *Not all germans ride out like that.
> :buttkick:                  :twak:
> *



the most :angry:


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by jtheshowstoppper_@Dec 27 2005, 12:14 AM~4489801
> *they must not believe in spokes in the uk
> *


we do believe in spokes maybe in germany they dont but the uk we do :uh:


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## robocon (Dec 17, 2004)

i think am gonna throw up :barf:


----------



## BUD (May 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Dec 27 2005, 08:08 PM~4495324
> *we do believe in spokes maybe in germany they dont but the uk we do  :uh:
> *


you're damn near Texan now...u need to speak english incorrectly like the rest of us... :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

lol hey wass up bud im flying out the 2nd week in jan 7th thro the 14th il pop in n say hello homie and grab a truucha whilst im there ,is it still cold out there dam i cant wait to have wendys again :biggrin: and visit walmart


----------



## Lac of Respect (Jun 16, 2005)

I'd like to see all those cars ar the next LRM show. I bet the show after that would be like a ghost town.


----------



## GOOT (Feb 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Tilburglowridaz_@Dec 27 2005, 06:49 PM~4494856
> *the most :angry:
> *



Not this German!!!!!!


----------



## BUD (May 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Dec 28 2005, 04:38 PM~4500916
> *lol hey wass up bud im flying out the 2nd week in jan 7th thro the 14th il pop in n say hello homie and grab a truucha whilst im there ,is it still cold out there dam i cant wait to have wendys again  :biggrin: and visit walmart
> *


Hell no it's not cold, it's nice, probably best weather I've ever seen. On Christmas it was in the high 60's Farenheight(sp) right now it's a lil "cool" like 50's during the day and 40's at night.


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

ima bring my shorts then ,hopefully gunna sort out the house purchase whilst im there cant wait bro


----------



## Rob @ RNL (Dec 7, 2005)

RNL CUSTOMS 2005 LOWRIDER RADICAL DANCE CHAMPS


----------



## BUD (May 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Dec 28 2005, 06:43 PM~4501834
> *ima bring my shorts then ,hopefully gunna sort out the house purchase whilst im there cant wait bro
> *


that kicks ass, is it gonna be just you or the whole family? I'd pack a couple pair of pants if I were u...you never know with this TX weather, it may start out about 60-70 and end up snowing a couple hours later.


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Dec 28 2005, 03:38 PM~4500916
> *lol hey wass up bud im flying out the 2nd week in jan 7th thro the 14th il pop in n say hello homie and grab a truucha whilst im there ,is it still cold out there dam i cant wait to have wendys again  :biggrin: and visit walmart
> *


no offense but you cant wait to eat and wendys or visit walmart sounds funny as fuck :roflmao:

i understand you guys dont have that shit over here...but to us that shit is every other block lol....so thats why i find it funny.....My sister just came back from a 2 month visit in paria, dublin, and a few other places over there...she was craving mcdonalds like never before

:roflmao:


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

its all gud homie it is kinda funny but were deprived over here of good shit ,man we dont even have taco bell over here weve just started to get subway 

just me this time bud only for a week to view a house n hopefully buy it then it wont be long before im out there for good .i can have wendys anytime then lol


----------



## PatFuckin'Burke (Oct 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s_@Dec 26 2005, 08:16 PM~4488460
> *Not Sure but the second pic is the best... That dude is killin it!    :biggrin:
> *


WTF!!!

:twak: :banghead: :barf:


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s_@Dec 26 2005, 10:16 PM~4488460
> *Not Sure but the second pic is the best... That dude is killin it!    :biggrin:
> *



this one is a photoshop, the pizza truck it from germany


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s_@Dec 26 2005, 10:18 PM~4488479
> *
> *


this one is called "jelly bean" this one as well as the pic below it are from germany too


----------



## sycl1 (Jul 25, 2005)

Germans know how to fu%& up lowriding.Putting this shit on the streets and calling it a Lowrider takes some balls.Shame on them!!!!


----------



## herrakani (Nov 19, 2003)

Don't forget they are a half globe away from Crenshaw. 

I think their show is supposed to be just a show for the masses. They perfor at regular customcarshows around the europe. A bit like those '63 impalas with no bumpers and lead in the trunk.

They don't reinforce the bodies, they take the engines off and add some pumps and coils and a shitload of dirty starter batteries and hop for 15 seconds, load batteries for an hour or two, the do it again. Then after the show is over they install the hydraulics to a another car, b/c the one they used is busted.


----------



## sycl1 (Jul 25, 2005)

So am I or the people in Japan or in the Netherlands, but that is no excuse for delivering a wrong picture about the lowriding-culture only to raise some cash.
In the long run people will consider a clown with an Afro-whip that is hopping his POS to pieces as the typical lowrider - and that is disturbing.


----------



## herrakani (Nov 19, 2003)

Haha I hope not. 

Actually here in Finland people assume all lifted cars have air springs and that they are illegal. As we have had these German clowns at our carshows there's a lot of people talking "hey I'd put those airsprings on my ride but they're illegal and I don't want to hop"


----------



## highridah (Jan 6, 2005)

i say let them do what they do best keep the sport unique. lowriding in the US i pretty much Blanded the fuck out.


----------



## Lolohopper (Jan 27, 2006)

Hallo Lowrider´s,

I´m from gremany and saw these tread. 

The Green Dancer withe the checkered roof is my.

The foto´s you see are made at the "Lowrider-Masters 2005" in Germany Herne.

The show is for the public and is 60sec long ore short. We start there in 3 classes.



Dancer: the car is original under 1400kg then install Hydros and drive
fat Dancer: the car is original over 1400kg then install Hydros and drive
Radical Dancer: everything is allowed


No Foto is a fake.

The riviera com from france and the owner is Yves Rolloue.


by Patrick

sorry for my english


----------



## Lolohopper (Jan 27, 2006)

pix from Shake`Ya


----------



## Lolohopper (Jan 27, 2006)

Made by :








SHOWTIME-HYDRAULICS GERMANY


----------



## Lolohopper (Jan 27, 2006)

These cars are not build for just one show.



That is to much worke and money.


I want correct some postes with my answers.


Patrick

sorry for my english


----------



## Mr. A (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lolohopper_@Feb 2 2006, 03:52 PM~4759467
> *These cars are not build for just one show.
> That is to much worke and money.
> I want correct some postes with my answers.
> ...


  DO YOU HAVE ANY PICS OF THE RIVI? OR A LINK TO A WEB SITE?


----------



## Lolohopper (Jan 27, 2006)

@ Mr.A


Hier are some pix


----------



## Lolohopper (Jan 27, 2006)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Lolohopper (Jan 27, 2006)

Hallo 

the pix with the wire wheels are from 2004 aund the chrome rims are from 2005.



Patrick


----------



## FUNKSTARDELUX (Jun 25, 2004)

http://www.lowrider.pl/download/filmy/ 

Here ya have link with video I've recorded - April 2004 Lowrider Masters Germany .

Click the thumbnail with the violet car .


----------



## Robert64impala (Apr 21, 2005)

Ive seen you Patrick in 2002 till 2005 with your Opel
and i like it a lot 

Robert


----------



## Texas Jim (Aug 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s_@Dec 26 2005, 09:40 PM~4488616
> *Here are some more pix of it..
> 
> Same website.
> ...


 That's an old Riviera, no?(Purple one) That's sharp!!!
When I was stationed in Germany in the '70s, the "schnitzel and beer delivery truck from "Jack-boy's" looked just like that pizza delivery truck in that pic.LOL Comrad used to drive those things like hell, a standard shift, some on the column, with a little-ass 4 cylinder. Like the old 4 cyl. Peugeots, with the 4 speed on the column.


----------



## Texas Jim (Aug 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BUD_@Dec 29 2005, 10:10 AM~4505914
> *that kicks ass, is it gonna be just you or the whole family? I'd pack a couple pair of pants if I were u...you never know with this TX weather, it may start out about 60-70 and end up snowing a couple hours later.
> *


 Amarillo????? There's nothing between there and the north pole but a barbed-wire fence. That place sure is unpredictable with the weather!!! I lived in the Austin area for a LONG time, still have 2 houses there. "DON'T MESS WITH TEXAS." LOL


----------



## Domel (Jul 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by travieso1967_@Dec 26 2005, 09:38 PM~4488600
> *if that rivi is a photoshop... then they used some program that is better that what everyone else uses.......
> *



LOWRIDER MASTERS 2004

:uh: 


http://www.lowrider.pl/relacje/22/index.php


----------



## Frontwalker (Aug 22, 2005)

that rivi is not A FUCKING PHOTOSHOP 
Saw it in real life last year


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

Here is a video of the Riviera? in action..

http://youtube.com/watch?v=1LaIH85rDME&search=lowrider


----------



## lowered_impression (Dec 3, 2005)

damn nice lock up


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

i wanna see him gas hop it


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## Lolohopper (Jan 27, 2006)

Lowrider Masters Germany :biggrin: :biggrin: 



27.05.2006 Herne Eissporthalle Germany


www.lowrider-masters.de



CU


----------



## Tilburglowridaz (Mar 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 25 2006, 02:53 AM~4922441
> *i wanna see him gas hop it
> *



no chance, he runs on 24 volt or something real slow, saw this car last year nice paintjob though


----------



## DYABLITO (Oct 10, 2005)

.......  DAMN WHAT HAPPEN......U GUYS MAKE ME WANNA JACK UP MY RIDE AND PUT SOME 30S ON THE BITCH :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :barf:


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

:uh:


----------



## ClassicGMJunkie (Nov 13, 2004)

cant hate on them rims.... cause they TUCK... badass paint , and what looks to be maybe even stretched bodylines/grille/rear.... very different.... just not feelin the yellow carson looking top....


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS (Oct 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ryderz_@Dec 26 2005, 09:05 PM~4488740
> *is that pat burke lmao :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :0 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## $Lavish Lows$ (Aug 25, 2005)

Hey people Don't Knock People From Europe

Ain't "Badass From There???

He's Holding It Down Out There

I Ain't Heard Of SlingShots Before Him

You Krazzy Ass Europians (Spelled Wrong I Know) :biggrin:


----------



## Unity_Jon (Oct 9, 2002)

yeah there's a whole bunch of us out here in Europe that know whats up, then there are the others.

I find the while thing embarrasing to be honest, i see its place as a 'half time variety show' or something !


----------



## Unity_Jon (Oct 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TAIB_@Dec 27 2005, 04:29 AM~4490197
> *THERS ALLMOST NON SPOKE RIMS  IN EUROPE
> IN ISRAEL THERS NON N FROM WHAT IVE SEEN IN OTHER EUROPEAN  COUNTRYS THERS NON
> *



You're talking bullshit.


and as for this....



> *IF U BUY AN OLD REGAL OR CAPRICE U GET IT WITH AN OLD UGLY SPOKE RIMS WICH CAME FROM THE COMPANY *


Well d'huh there are very few companies that sell cars with spoked rims as standard LOL.


----------



## silver64 (Dec 18, 2005)

i am english like jon :0


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

uk built 
























this cutty has just undergone a complete rebuild pics will be out soon


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

[


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

just shows the diversity of the uk scene and ul notice all rolling spokes


----------



## Biggy (Sep 30, 2003)

their shit is pretty tight, I respect them for doin tha damn thang out in Europe. :thumbsup:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

very nice cars,the uk bringin out some good shit.


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS (Oct 6, 2004)

I SOLD A WHITE 82 CADI COUPE DEVILLE WITH GOLD LEAFING ON IT DOG HOUSE GRILL ALL THAT GOOD STUFF TO SOME GUYS A COUPLE OF YEARS AGO THEY SAID THEY WERE TAKING IT TO GERMANY ANYONE EVER SEEN IT OVER THERE


----------



## CP (Aug 9, 2001)

those euro hoppers and dancers either influinced or were influinced by the "Lowrider" video game!! (kinda the chicken or the egg, which came first????)


----------



## Unity_Jon (Oct 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CP_@Mar 18 2006, 12:18 AM~5072725
> *those euro hoppers and dancers either influinced or were influinced by the "Lowrider" video game!! (kinda the chicken or the egg, which came first????)
> *


i think people see it somewhere, think "i'd like some of that" then juice whatever they have in the damn driveway, good or bad ! but then as they get more involved some (not all) step up their game and build better.


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

that kinda summs it up


----------



## backbumper64 (Feb 25, 2006)

[attachmentid=509871] :0 :biggrin:


----------



## backbumper64 (Feb 25, 2006)

[attachmentid=509878]


----------



## backbumper64 (Feb 25, 2006)

[attachmentid=509880]


----------



## backbumper64 (Feb 25, 2006)

does anyone think they know or has thought they seen a truck or car hopper with more inches than this please reply


----------



## $Lavish Lows$ (Aug 25, 2005)

Are The Grill And Bumper Hit The Roof?


Thats Inches For You!!!!!!!


----------



## $Lavish Lows$ (Aug 25, 2005)

"Hitting" Sorry


----------



## backbumper64 (Feb 25, 2006)

yes that is at the southeren showdown in louisville kentucky where the hop takes place and yes it is stuck in the roof with more to go but it got stuck hitting the roof


----------



## silver64 (Dec 18, 2005)

one of the latest UK rides, not rollin spokes cos i have just turned 16 and can't afford them yet!


----------



## fundimotorsports (Dec 31, 2005)

thats truck is sick!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by backbumper64_@Mar 20 2006, 01:12 AM~5083415
> *[attachmentid=509871] :0  :biggrin:
> *



I was there when Hydrota stood that truck up. Drove it on out too. Way before it's time and still dope today. They said the roof was one hundred and twenty something-odd inches and the truck could go more if there wasn't a roof there. DAMN! Imagine him driving and doing that.. It ran good and had one helluva telescopic driveshaft so it was possible..lol Never seen that truck again after that..


----------



## backbumper64 (Feb 25, 2006)

its still here


----------



## backbumper64 (Feb 25, 2006)

weres all the trucks or cars that are worthy..... this has been done for 2 or 3 years and shops are doing 80 and 115 inchs at the most and getting all the credit and he could drive this to work everday if he had to it could do 160 inches if it had too why has just a guy thought of this 3 years ago and shops 3 years later still has not done it that i know of thats why i posted this just to see and they have seen the truck and still not did it he could go to show and when 750 or more ever month with this truck just my 2 cents again


----------



## JMCUSTOMS1 (Jun 7, 2005)

hell ya :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## backbumper64 (Feb 25, 2006)

ttt


----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DELTORO HYDRAULICS_@Mar 18 2006, 07:51 AM~5072551
> *I SOLD A WHITE 82 CADI COUPE DEVILLE WITH GOLD LEAFING ON IT DOG HOUSE GRILL ALL THAT GOOD STUFF TO SOME GUYS A COUPLE OF YEARS AGO THEY SAID THEY WERE TAKING IT TO GERMANY ANYONE EVER SEEN IT OVER THERE
> *


Deltoro, is this the one? 








It was brought from germany to sweden by some homies over here, gonna get repainted and rebuilt this summer hopefully.
Do you have some interesting stories about it, I would be glad to hear them. :biggrin:


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS (Oct 6, 2004)

yup thats it just like i remember just with california plates on it not many stories on it though post pics of the new interior if anyone seen it around when we used to cruise in san jose they might have a story or two on it or the guy who had it before me we bought it painted already i just redid the hydros rims interior and a engine with way less miles on it then the old one had thanks for the pic


----------



## layzeeboi (Sep 12, 2002)

ttt.. found a video of that purple rivi..

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z81NplGs5X0...c%20chevy%20LRM


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

nice


----------



## silver64 (Dec 18, 2005)

check my hopper lol


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s_@Dec 26 2005, 10:14 PM~4488437
> *:0
> *












Is that guy dancing with his car?


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s_@Dec 26 2005, 11:13 PM~4488790
> *
> *












Is that Scuba Steve?


----------



## LemonDrop63 (Jun 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Apr 21 2006, 12:00 PM~5285261
> *
> 
> 
> ...



check out the cheerleaders in the background. :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## silver64 (Dec 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Apr 21 2006, 08:57 AM~5285233
> *
> 
> 
> ...


it's got so much weight in it, he's saying ''1 lick, 1 lick!!!''


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass (Jul 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by silver64_@Apr 21 2006, 10:30 PM~5287371
> *it's got so much weight in it, he's saying ''1 lick, 1 lick!!!''
> *



you're actually right - its got motor, no tranny, no guts

and this is what the back looks like :roflmao:


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass (Jul 9, 2003)

oh, and in this one pic he's screaming cause was the first one back then 
to back bumper a car in germany. realy realy hard with a setup like that :ugh:


----------



## silver64 (Dec 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Classic Mercy+Apr 21 2006, 02:18 PM~5287817-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


haha that's terrible


----------



## hydrota (Aug 7, 2001)

does 167


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Classic Mercy_@Apr 21 2006, 02:18 PM~5287817
> *you're actually right - its got motor, no tranny, no guts
> 
> and this is what the back looks like  :roflmao:
> ...


is that dr low that ive heard so much about


----------



## Frontwalker (Aug 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by layzeeboi_@Apr 20 2006, 09:43 AM~5276928
> *ttt.. found a video of that purple rivi..
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z81NplGs5X0...c%20chevy%20LRM
> *



That video was made on 100% tuning in rotterdam...
I liked this 64 better.. :


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass (Jul 9, 2003)

ah no, dr low is this:











but he hasn't been very active the past 3 years and his radical became pretty week lately. IMO he needs to step up with a new car to show everybody over here (germany)
what its all about.....


----------



## backbumper64 (Feb 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hydrota_@Apr 21 2006, 06:54 PM~5288798
> *does 167
> *


DONT-LISTEN-TO-HIM-HE-DONT-KNOW-ANYTHING-ANYMORE-HES-GETING-MARRIED :biggrin:


----------



## silver64 (Dec 18, 2005)

:cheesy:


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

dam that looks like a seriously good switch man in that lada to get it that high at 24v


----------



## silver64 (Dec 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Apr 22 2006, 04:04 PM~5293289
> *dam that looks like a seriously good switch man in that lada to get it that high at 24v
> *


:roflmao: that's you drivin my car


----------



## Frontwalker (Aug 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by silver64_@Apr 22 2006, 11:58 PM~5293273
> *:cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


any more pics? :biggrin:


----------



## EIGHT BALL (May 10, 2004)

thats some crazy lookin cars in the uk!


----------



## silver64 (Dec 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Frontwalker_@Apr 23 2006, 12:13 AM~5295560
> *any more pics?  :biggrin:
> *


yeah here's a few


----------



## Frontwalker (Aug 22, 2005)

any pics of the set-up?


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

they lookin good yall.


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Frontwalker_@Apr 23 2006, 09:40 AM~5296452
> *any pics of the set-up?
> *



check out http://www.eurolow.com/ftopic389-0.php theres a kinda build up in there along with many other uk rides


----------



## silver64 (Dec 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Frontwalker_@Apr 23 2006, 09:40 AM~5296452
> *any pics of the set-up?
> *


here you go


----------



## silver64 (Dec 18, 2005)

yeah i know i aint got any batt tie downs yet, but they will be sorted so don't fret


here's what we're hoppin with today:


----------



## Frontwalker (Aug 22, 2005)

pretty cool for your first car  
like the name implada


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

especialy as hes only 16 and cant drive over here till hes 18


----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)

anytime you see cars trying to hit back bumper at a show without any SPOKES.....you know youre in another country :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: get some spokes you limey micks!


----------



## silver64 (Dec 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sickst3_@Apr 24 2006, 02:13 PM~5304748
> *anytime you see cars trying to hit back bumper at a show without any SPOKES.....you know youre in another country :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:  get some spokes you limey micks!
> *


 :uh: :uh:


----------



## buggsyjackrabbit (Apr 28, 2005)

i love spokes but the lowrider game has to expand to each is own i like to see lowriders outside the usa good ups


----------



## ChicoCaprice (Apr 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by buggsyjackrabbit_@Apr 24 2006, 07:59 PM~5306382
> *i love spokes but the lowrider game has to expand to each is own i like to see lowriders outside the usa good ups
> *


ttt


----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by silver64_@Apr 24 2006, 01:49 PM~5301931
> *here you go
> 
> 
> ...


where's the dumps? in the block?


----------



## badass 64 (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Silentdawg_@Apr 25 2006, 10:54 AM~5308293
> *where's the dumps? in the block?
> *


Are you drunk? :biggrin: J/k they're screwed in the block.


----------



## silver64 (Dec 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Silentdawg_@Apr 25 2006, 02:54 AM~5308293
> *where's the dumps? in the block?
> *



delta dumps screwed into the block


----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)

just never seen one like those before :dunno: that includes a juiced lada also  
whats up nicke?


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sickst3_@Apr 24 2006, 02:13 PM~5304748
> *anytime you see cars trying to hit back bumper at a show without any SPOKES.....you know youre in another country :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:  get some spokes you limey micks!
> *



lets just say this 99% of lowriders over her do run spokes look back through the topic and you will see ,the lada above you are talking about is owned by a 16 year old he has had it around a month and we juiced it in a weekend ,wires are on his list and will be on there as soon as he can find/afford some ,what you dont seem to realise is for us to lowride over here is alot more expensive than it is for you over there ,a basic 2 pump set up after its shipped over here will run at around £1000 thats $1700 to you a set of wires stateside $250, over here £400 thats about $680 ish even tyres 155/80x13 from walmart $21 over here £45 thats $60 a tyre so please before you go critisising for not running wires have a think we work dam hard and spend a lot of money to do what we love ,enuff said


----------



## silver64 (Dec 18, 2005)

couldn't have said it better myself


----------



## badass 64 (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Silentdawg_@Apr 25 2006, 09:30 PM~5311566
> *just never seen one like those before  :dunno: that includes a juiced lada also
> whats up nicke?
> *


Skating skatepark pools and drinking beer! :biggrin: And yeah, trying to tune in the fucking retarded SU Rivera caburator on the Panhead, I'm pretty lost right now, no matter what I do it don't get enough gas... I took that fucking thing completley apart like 5 times in 2 days and it still don't work right.

So are you visiting êl Garage sometime soon?


----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by badass 64_@Apr 26 2006, 07:09 AM~5314865
> *Skating skatepark pools and drinking beer! :biggrin:  And yeah, trying to tune in the fucking retarded SU Rivera caburator on the Panhead, I'm pretty lost right now, no matter what I do it don't get enough gas... I took that fucking thing completley apart like 5 times in 2 days and it still don't work right.
> 
> So are you visiting êl Garage sometime soon?
> *


Mebbe you should talk to Arvid @ Apes n Flames up in motorborgen, solna?
or better yet get one of them non-vintage EFI's like mine? :biggrin:


----------



## badass 64 (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Silentdawg_@Apr 26 2006, 08:12 AM~5315124
> *Mebbe you should talk to Arvid @ Apes n Flames up in motorborgen, solna?
> or better yet get one of them non-vintage EFI's like mine?  :biggrin:
> 
> ...


Ha ha, I'd die of humiliation if I were caught riding one of those... :biggrin: In fact, I'd rather be dead than be caught on one of those so maby it all figures?


----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)

see thats why their so dam fast, so noone ever get a good look of us fools driving em. And oh yeah, you need a drivers license too


----------



## badass 64 (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Silentdawg_@Apr 26 2006, 09:43 AM~5315285
> *see thats why their so dam fast, so noone ever get a good look of us fools driving em. And oh yeah, you need a drivers license too
> *


Do I? Not so far... :biggrin:


----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Apr 25 2006, 03:37 PM~5312411
> *lets just say this 99% of lowriders over her do run spokes look back through the topic and you will see ,the lada above you are talking about is owned by a 16 year old he has had it around a month and we juiced it in a weekend ,wires are on his list and will be on there as soon as he can find/afford some ,what you dont seem to realise is for us to lowride over here is alot more expensive than it is for you over there ,a basic 2 pump set up after its shipped over here will run at around £1000 thats $1700 to you a set of wires stateside $250, over here £400 thats about $680 ish even tyres 155/80x13 from walmart $21 over here £45 thats $60 a tyre so please before you go critisising for not running wires have a think we work dam hard and spend a lot of money to do what we love ,enuff said
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: I knew i was going to chap someones ass with that comment...ride on euro playaz, ride on....i dont mean no foul


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sickst3_@Apr 26 2006, 03:07 PM~5319023
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  I knew i was going to chap someones ass with that comment...ride on euro playaz, ride on....i dont mean no foul
> *


sall gud homie


----------



## silver64 (Dec 18, 2005)

uffin:


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

heres my hopper


----------



## silver64 (Dec 18, 2005)

highest UK hitter by farrrr


----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Apr 26 2006, 03:58 PM~5319353
> *heres my hopper
> 
> 
> ...



hey mang, you posted that GP on my pontiac thread....that shit swings!!...nice work :thumbsup:


----------



## Lolohopper (Jan 27, 2006)

Only 18 day`s to the Master`s 2006 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Apr 26 2006, 04:58 PM~5319353
> *heres my hopper
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKS GOOD STEVIE......ALMOST ON BUMPER.....STILL GOT A PROBLEM WIT THAT ONE HEAD......LMK :cheesy:


----------



## silver64 (Dec 18, 2005)

it'll be smackin the bumper soon


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

Wow, they really get dolled up to hop in Europe. Lovin those threads. Looks like a Seigfried and Roy show. :barf:


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@May 9 2006, 02:24 AM~5395051
> *LOOKS GOOD STEVIE......ALMOST ON BUMPER.....STILL GOT A PROBLEM WIT THAT ONE HEAD......LMK :cheesy:
> *


still got a few probs but i think weve got em sorted now ,back bumper here we come ,that was 1st time out in that pic 
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Lolohopper (Jan 27, 2006)

Only 17 day`s to the Master`s 2006 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Lolohopper (Jan 27, 2006)

Only 16 day`s to the Master`s 2006 :0 :0 :0


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

nice hopper stevie d


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

thanks man


----------



## look_what_i_can_do (Oct 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Classic Mercy_@Apr 21 2006, 02:18 PM~5287817
> *you're actually right - its got motor, no tranny, no guts
> 
> and this is what the back looks like  :roflmao:
> ...


 Why does it have chains that dont lock out?


----------



## Lolohopper (Jan 27, 2006)

Only 15 day`s to the Master`s 2006 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :0 :0


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

its for sale


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

thats 1 sweet caddy saw it on the last truucha ,just 1 question what coils ya running up front cos they seem hard as hell in the vid


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@May 12 2006, 06:55 PM~5418005
> *thats 1 sweet caddy saw it on the last truucha ,just 1 question what coils ya running up front cos they seem hard as hell in the vid
> *


thats part of the enginering.home made springs  who ever ends up with the car will get the whole nine yards on how the car works.its not just a hopper its a HOPPER


----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)

YEA THAT FOKKER SAAAWIIIIIINGS!


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@May 13 2006, 12:05 AM~5419822
> *thats part of the enginering.home made springs  who ever ends up with the car will get the whole nine yards on how the car works.its not just a hopper its a HOPPER
> *


i was wondering after seeing it on truucha the coils looked solid n after a few small hitts it just booom up on the bumper, i was like dammm ,good work bro


----------



## Lolohopper (Jan 27, 2006)

Only 13 day`s to the Master`s 2006 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## $Lavish Lows$ (Aug 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@May 13 2006, 12:05 AM~5419822
> *thats part of the enginering.home made springs  who ever ends up with the car will get the whole nine yards on how the car works.its not just a hopper its a HOPPER
> *


Yeah Fix The Bumper Ex You Smashed Into Peices :biggrin:


----------



## Lolohopper (Jan 27, 2006)

Only 12 day`s to the Master`s 2006 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Lolohopper (Jan 27, 2006)

Only 9 day`s to the Master`s 2006 :biggrin: :biggrin: 



WWW.LOWRIDER-MASTERS.DE


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

heres a lil video clip


http://www.dropshots.com/day.php?userid=64...14&ctime=151130


----------



## $Lavish Lows$ (Aug 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@May 18 2006, 10:27 AM~5451180
> *heres a lil video clip
> http://www.dropshots.com/day.php?userid=64...14&ctime=151130
> *



Was That Last Year Or This Year

Cuz I Was There Last year I Hope I Didn't miss it this year


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT (Jan 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by look_what_i_can_do_@May 12 2006, 03:34 AM~5412783
> *Why does it have chains that dont lock out?
> *




their chained to the floor to hold the back down????????


----------



## Lolohopper (Jan 27, 2006)

Only 6 day`s to the Master`s 2006 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Lolohopper (Jan 27, 2006)

Only 5 day`s to the Master`s 2006 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 




www.lowrider-masters.de


----------



## silver64 (Dec 18, 2005)

we got our own little lowrider show this sat


----------



## josmith213 (Apr 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by silver64_@Apr 24 2006, 08:49 AM~5301931
> *here you go
> 
> 
> ...


are those car batteries?


----------



## silver64 (Dec 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by josmith213_@May 22 2006, 01:13 PM~5474240
> *are those car batteries?
> *


upgraded my setup lol












they are mercedes batterys, either car or truck not sure. they work well for me and last all week


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

they are van batteries and they are free thats why he uses them lol


----------



## Lolohopper (Jan 27, 2006)

Only 4 day`s to the Master`s 2006 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 




www.lowrider-masters.de


----------



## Joost.... (Jul 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sycl1_@Jan 13 2006, 02:21 PM~4609430
> *Germans know how to fu%& up lowriding.Putting this shit on the streets and calling it a Lowrider takes some balls.Shame on them!!!!
> *





THANK YOU!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## silver64 (Dec 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Joost...._@May 24 2006, 04:13 AM~5485574
> *THANK YOU!!!!!!!!!!
> *


 :0


----------



## Joost.... (Jul 15, 2002)

seriously, i cant believe how much bullshit cars are being build over here under the excuse that its too expensive or too hard to build it like they do in california......lowridin to me, is about having dedication and patience. Yeah sure stuff is more expensive, just save up a little longer, all about patience and dedication

im working my ass of in my new workplace to bring some of the art of lowridin just like some close homies of mine do, that takes alot of time and money. Its fucked up to see all these bullshit rides ruining the image :uh: 

All those pictures in the first pages, they are all REAL, no photoshops its all reality.....The german lowrider shows are the worst thing in our scene if you ask me. Its all about the money and the so called fame of being in the arena. They dress up like clowns, cowboys, elvis imitators whatever and present the biggest bullshit wrecks youve ever seen. It has NOTHING to do with real lowridin.

This circusshit, if thats what people in germany enjoy, whatever, enjoy it but dont call it lowridin IT ISNT......REAL lowriders (and yeah there are a few in germany too) you dont see them in these shows. Show n Shine area? there isnt. It should be about the real lowriders that are displayed in all their beauty. But that doesnt draw as much people as the circusbullshit, like i said its all about the money and the fame.........

I have been there once years ago when there were some pretty ok rides, but since then its all gone down the drain, i even get the idea that theres some kind of competition in making the car look as ridiculous as they can :thumbsdown:


----------



## $Lavish Lows$ (Aug 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Joost...._@May 24 2006, 04:27 AM~5485591
> *seriously, i cant believe how much bullshit cars are being build over here under the excuse that its too expensive or too hard to build it like they do in california......lowridin to me, is about having dedication and patience. Yeah sure stuff is more expensive, just save up a little longer, all about patience and dedication
> 
> im working my ass of in my new workplace to bring some of the art of lowridin just like some close homies of mine do, that takes alot of time and money. Its fucked up to see all these bullshit rides ruining the image  :uh:
> ...


I Fell Ya Man Speck That Truth

Lowriding Is A Art 

And takes time blood, sweet and tears

I Relearn Or Reniforce The Fact !!!DO IT RIGHT THE FIRST TIME!!!!

But Don't We All :biggrin:


----------



## silver64 (Dec 18, 2005)

is my car a bullshit car Joost?


----------



## Joost.... (Jul 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by silver64_@May 24 2006, 02:38 PM~5485834
> *is my car a bullshit car Joost?
> *





I dont know who you are let alone what car you have.... im also not gonne answer it once i know, i think i was pretty clear how i feel about the subject and everybody knows who they are


----------



## silver64 (Dec 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Joost...._@May 24 2006, 11:16 AM~5487476
> *I dont know who you are let alone what car you have.... im also not gonne answer it once i know, i think i was pretty clear how i feel about the subject and everybody knows who they are
> *



i am hopper_ali 

you hate me, remember :cheesy:


----------



## Joost.... (Jul 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by silver64_@May 24 2006, 08:07 PM~5487809
> *i am hopper_ali
> 
> you hate me, remember  :cheesy:
> *




oh is this your new screenname?.......yeah youre an idiot


----------



## silver64 (Dec 18, 2005)

nah

i'm not.


----------



## Lil Miguelito (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by silver64_@May 24 2006, 12:31 PM~5487907
> *nah
> 
> i'm not.
> *


The Girl In Your Avitar Pic
I Like Drooling Over Her Ass Though, Nice And Plump  

<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<
<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<

I'm I Retared For That?

:dunno:


----------



## NVR2HGH (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lil Miguelito_@May 25 2006, 01:26 AM~5492072
> *The Girl In Your Avitar Pic
> I Like Drooling Over Her Ass Though, Nice And Plump
> 
> ...


Your retarded for not being able to spell retarded!


----------



## unforgiven50insp (Nov 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lil Miguelito_@May 25 2006, 01:26 AM~5492072
> *The Girl In Your Avitar Pic
> I Like Drooling Over Her Ass Though, Nice And Plump
> 
> ...


No, you're not retarded for that---
You're retarded for *lots* of other reasons
Maybe you were born like that :dunno:


----------



## silver64 (Dec 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lil Miguelito_@May 24 2006, 11:26 PM~5492072
> *The Girl In Your Avitar Pic
> I Like Drooling Over Her Ass Though, Nice And Plump
> 
> ...



no but you're retarded for everything you post


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 9, 2004)

Awesome Thread! There are some pretty different cars from other countries. :biggrin:


----------



## Lil Miguelito (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by silver64_@May 25 2006, 02:39 PM~5495934
> *no but you're retarded for everything you post
> *



Last Time I Defend You :angry:


----------



## silver64 (Dec 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lil Miguelito_@May 25 2006, 04:17 PM~5496531
> *Last Time I Defend You :angry:
> *



defend me from what?



you seriously need to put some thought into your posts. and by that i don't mean typing everything that comes into your head when you read a topic :0


----------



## Lil Miguelito (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by silver64_@May 25 2006, 05:15 PM~5496905
> *defend me from what?
> you seriously need to put some thought into your posts. and by that i don't mean typing everything that comes into your head when you read a topic  :0
> *


But It So Hard Not To :cheesy: 

I Was Just Playing Around Come On Guys


----------



## silver64 (Dec 18, 2005)

my car is the 2nd highest hopper in the whole country

as far as i am aware :0


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

my car is the uks highest ever hopper 56" double pump 8 batts on 13s 
















heres a lil vid 
http://armydesign.co.uk/tr/hopper.3gp

thats how we do it uk style pond hopping lol


----------



## silver64 (Dec 18, 2005)

lowridin in the rain, beatin the shit of ya cars, that's how we do it


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

nice


----------

